# Move back to the uk?



## louisebcfc1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Been in aus for 5 years but the arrival of our new baby six months ago is making us hink why r we in oz! We r both from uk, we have alright jobs, not many friends and no family and it's lonely!

Has anyone moved home? Any regrets? Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## syd (Dec 2, 2009)

We were in a similar position.We lived in Sydney for nearly 5 years but with my wife expecting next month we moved back in June to be closer to family. I was lucky and had a job lined up before heading back. The main reason we moved back was to be closer to family but we were also disappointed with how expensive property was in Sydney. Property is so much cheaper here (East Midlands). The downside is the wages in the UK and the economy is in a shocking state. 

Its a tricky one, its a toss up between people & the place. Its a tough call. We wished our family lived in Aus but it was never going to happen so we headed home. Been back just over a month, don't have any regrets. I do reflect on Australia and think what a wonderful time we had. 

I presume you have Aussie passports now? If you come back and hate it, you can always go back again.


----------



## louisebcfc1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for your response! Yes the house prices are a main factor for us! We know we prob won't be able to buy a house for years and I want to give my baby girl a garden, a swing etc! I don't want to be stuck in an apartment for th rest of my days! 

My baby daughter is just so amazing (which u will discover as your baby grows up) that we want to have her around family and friends. 

We r not citizens but we r residents so we could return. Our family have told us how terrible things r in th uk but its not really deterring us plus we wouldn't be moving until about may next year so who knows what might change!

Were u able to secure a mortgage before u went home? If not, how long do u have to be in your uk job before u can get one and do u need 20% as a deposit?


----------



## syd (Dec 2, 2009)

I think you just need to be in employement and have a 20% deposit. We didn't get a mortgage before we came back but it hasn't been a problem getting approval for one. We have not bought yet but will do soon. 

We were living in an apartment in Sydney which was good but its not an ideal place for a family. We are now looking at buying a 4 bed house in a country village. Something we just couldn't do in Sydney. Housing in Australia is a massive problem. With the exchange rate i don't know how people moving over there now can do it. 1.4 dollars to the pound, crazy stuff. 

As for the weather, its not been that bad to be honest. We have had a really nice summer, I can't remember when it last rained.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

louisebcfc1 said:


> Thanks for your response! Yes the house prices are a main factor for us! We know we prob won't be able to buy a house for years and I want to give my baby girl a garden, a swing etc! I don't want to be stuck in an apartment for th rest of my days!
> 
> My baby daughter is just so amazing (which u will discover as your baby grows up) that we want to have her around family and friends.
> 
> ...


 Dont bank on this unless you have a return residents visa or citizenship in hand before you leave Australia. 

Your PR visa has an expiry date, 5 years from the date it was issued. You can stay in Australia forever but once it has expired you can not re enter Australia using it. 

If you return to the UK without getting a RRV first it would be hard if not impossible to get one from the UK if you have no property or family in Australia.


----------

